# Pressure switch assembly



## edmo (Jan 15, 2014)

Was taking the plastic shroud off an almost new 6-gallon throw away compressor and the pressure switch box was in the way. Thought I would take out the four allen head screws and reposition it out of the way. Bad move. A spring, three pieces of stamped metal, and a screw reassembled themselves when I pulled the top off. Cannot find a diagram anywhere on the net or elsewhere on how they go back together. Anybody have a similar experience and can help out? For what it's worth the compressor is a GM performance parts, 1 HP, 6 gallon (oil) model sold at auto parts stores for couple hundred bucks. Thanks.


----------



## edmo (Jan 15, 2014)

Think I figured it out, but takes 4 hands when putting it back together. would about be impossible to explain without video. replacement costs 10-15 $$.


----------

